# JDBC ResultSet schließen?



## ARadauer (8. Sep 2010)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage: Schließt ihr eure ResultSet oder verlasst ihr euch drauf, das sie beim close vom Statement geschlossen werden?


----------



## tfa (8. Sep 2010)

Keine Ahnung, bei mir macht das ResultSet-Handling das jeweils verwendete Peristenz-Framework.
Offiziell muss man das Rset aber nicht schließen. Die Java-Doku sagt:


> A ResultSet object is automatically closed when the Statement object that generated it is closed, re-executed, or used to retrieve the next result from a sequence of multiple results.


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

Ich verlasse mich eigentlich drauf, dass die auch so geschlossen werden.
Ich habe aber irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es bei Servlets nicht der Fall ist... oder nicht immer... ist ein Weilchen her.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (14. Sep 2010)

@XHelp
Wie Datenbankzugriffe im Servlet? Ich hoffe das macht keiner. Falls doch, bitte mal über die 3 Schichten (Darstellung, Verarbeitung und Speicherung) nachdenken.

@TS
Wenn du die Datenbankverbindungen händisch verwaltest, dann kommt es ganz darauf an, wie schizofren du bist und inwieweit du deinem JAVA vertraust 
Ansonsten würde ich für die Datenbankanbindung nur in Ausnahmefällen die händische Variante vorschlagen. Gibt ja genug Frameworks, die das für dich übernehmen und du sehr viel Aufwand sparst, weil die Implementierung wesentlich kürzer ist (siehe SQLTemplate von Spring).
Zumal Programmierer ein faules Völkchen sind


----------



## Gast2 (14. Sep 2010)

DerEisteeTrinker hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die Datenbankverbindungen händisch verwaltest, dann kommt es ganz darauf an, wie [c]schizofren[/c] du bist und inwieweit du deinem JAVA vertraust



Du meintest [c]paranoid?[/c] 

Meiner Erfahrung nach hatte ich bisher nie Probleme und hab mich da gnaz auf das bechriebene Verhalten verlassen und nur die Statements geschlossen oder halt "re-used".


----------

